# Clonal Epithet



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Related (in my mind) to the silly orchid names thread...

If you had a plant awarded, what would you choose as the clonal epithet? 
Would it depend on the plant, or would you just use the same epithet for every plant you had awarded in your collection?

When I took my long petaled species for judging, I was going to use 'Aphrodite' should I have had the opportunity. I rather liked the slipper connection and thought it was appropriate. Though, perhaps a bit trite?


----------



## bwester (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it depends on how well the plant does. If I thought it was going to be popular, I would use the the longest or most obnoxious word or phrase I could find. Just to do it, something like 'supercalafradgalisticexpealadotious' or 'this is the song that never ends for it goes on and on my friend'


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 29, 2006)

I like aphrodite, heather.

For my awards (and 'awards' I give myself), I usually use Littlefrog. 'Littlefrog Princess' for feminine flowers, and 'Littlefrog Prince' for masculine ones. Don't ask me what makes them die, der or das. Or with the besseaes I'm on a fire kick (LF Ember, LF Fire, LF Inferno, etc...). And if it is something I have no business growing, sometimes I'll call it 'Littlefrog Leap'.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

Littlefrog Leap, I like that.

Should I be calling mine 'Cold Day' and 'Snowball's Chance'??? Those would directly relate to the day I would show my plants and the chances they have of winning anything because of it.

:rollhappy: :evil:


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

'Pride of the Clan Flynn'

'Once and Future King'

'Valerie... Call on me'

... Are all the wierd names i can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

'Turd Ferguson'
'Chest Rockwell'
'Colonel Pleasureman'


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

Zach, can I be your best friend? Tien doesn't need to know.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2006)

I use three different names. 'Fergus', 'David Warren' or 'Judith Anne'. The last two are my parents names and the first is where they live...and where hubby and i want to move to. Also, in the future people will come to associate you with the plants because of the distinct clonal names.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Zach, can I be your best friend? Tien doesn't need to know.


This picture montage best illustrates my feelings for you:


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

I was going to suggest you two get a room, John, but I see Zach is all over that one....:smitten:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

I said I wanted to be your best friend, not a friend with benefits. oke:

I love you too, but I am just not in love with you. It's not you, it's me. I need to see other people. We need a break. I can't breathe anymore. I need to see what's out there for me. I can't be caged right now. I am not looking for anything serious. I have some issues I need to work out. I'm in love with your best friend. I cheated on you. 

(take the least hurtful breakup from the above options)


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, what is going on here? First off, you're married John. And Zach, I expected better from you. 

I'm just shocked....


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

Why do I feel like the police just caught me with my pants down at a dark highway rest stop?


You people have strange definitions of "best friend." :rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! This thread turned Ricki Lake real quick


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

John, your half is in the mail.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

"Not that theres anything _wrong_ with that..."


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Wogga said:


> "Not that theres anything _wrong_ with that..."



Ooh, looks like we are back on topic...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 29, 2006)

I leave this forum for half a day and every post is derailed...geez, I need to get on more often to help the derailing since I always seem to miss my opportunity.

Well, if we're back on topic again...and I'll check back later to see...it depends on the plant. If a plant came from a friend's collection that has passed away, I usually name it after them with the 'Memoria ____ _____'. Other than that, I like to use multiple entandre if possible...now to get a Bulb. vaginatum awarded...'Broken Razor' or something similar should suffice.

Right now, a good friend of mine named Barry in the local society hates pink flowers, hates floral scents, and hates slippers. As you can probably tell he grows mostly Pleuros and Bulbos and green flowered Phals. I am doing my best to grow and get awarded a Paph. Ho Chi Minh that is very pink and very fragrant to name after him, Paph. Ho Chi Minh 'Barry's Delight' or 'Barry's True Colors'...and he threatens back with 'Tobacco Mosaic'. 

Similarly, a local judge bought a Phrag. besseae from a local vendor named Eric at our yearly auction. Eric put it in the auction because he could never get it to bloom. The judge bought it, bloomed it, and got an FCC/AOS and named it 'Eric the Red'. It mysteriously died a couple months later...

Jon
________
Herbal Grinder


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Don Wimber that is made with that 'Eric the Red'. It blasted the first spike. Maybe those genetics are cursed.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

If we could just cross the besseae with the vaginatum....

(I'm just trying to give Jon some fodder...no one reply please, let's see what he may come up with?)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 29, 2006)

Who did you get the 'Eric the Red' cross from? I didn't realise Steve gave pollen out, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit. I actually wrote the description for the award when I was observing at the local judging when it was awarded...so I got the full scoop after it was awarded. Most of Steve's clonal names are very funny, like an armeniacum cross he wanted to name 'Golden Thrones', I just can' t remember them off hand.

Heather, Heather, Heather....
I'll keep it clean and go with 'Bearded Bess'

Jon
________
Tl


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

lol....
Am I developing a bad reputation??


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

I believe this one came from Bloomfields.

I would name a besseae x vaginatum cross "Natural Redhead". See, I can be on topic and deviant at the same time. 

:evil:


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

ummm....
I'm a natural red head...(!!)
lol....actually that's my nickname, red....not kidding!


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Are we OT again yet??


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 29, 2006)

'Natural Redhead':rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Jon
________
Vaporizer Manufacturers


----------

